# San Pete extended?



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Is the Sanpete extended elk unit all private property? If so are there landowners that would give permission easily to hunt their ground? 
I was thinking about trying it out this winter but wanted to know what I would be looking at. 
I figured the reason they have the extended in that area was because of farmer/ranchers complaining of the elk, and that they would be pretty easy going on letting hunters hunt them.
I have been looking at the boundry map and it looks like there are a few places in the hill east of Manti and Mount Pleasant. Is any of that Forest service land?
http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2009_bigg ... Valley.pdf


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a late season archery hunt on private land that is easy to get permission, but of course there is a fee.

http://www.PinetreeHunting.com


----------



## 3X4 (Feb 1, 2010)

Isn't it funny how the farmers whine about the elk in the winter, tearing up fences, and hay stacks. Then the dwr sets up an extended hunt to help with the problem, and these jackass farmers look at it as a way to make some extra cash. Please don't give these guys your money, if they don't want the elk on there they'll let you hunt them. Good luck with your B.S. private hunting reserve. LAME


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

3X4 said:


> Good luck....


Thank you!

The rest of it, you can take back under the bridge with you...most people are smarter than to rely on biased statements and loaded terminology.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not sure whats wrong with someone asking for a fee to hunt their property?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with asking for a little fee, but when nobody wants to pay and they still have the problem with the elk, they shouldn't cry about the elk tearing up fences and eating hay. As far as the "private hunting preserve" its no different than buying a CWMU tag, it looks like wild elk inhabit the place, not ear tagged farm raised ones.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

flinger said:


> 3X4 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck....
> ...


Most people are also smart enough to notice that the place your pimpin is also in your signature line. I don't think that the original poster was looking for an minimum $1020 trespass fee place to hunt, however I could be wrong.

What I have always been told to do is inform the DWR of any farmer that turns you down. This way when the farmer complains to the DWR wanting money for ruined crops the DWR can better allocate to the farmers that have allowed hunters on in effort to control the damage.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Screw your fees. To me...If a farmer has made a complaint about the animals being on their property, and the DWR issues tags for that area, or extends the season in that area...They should make it MANDATORY that the farmer lets hunters on their land to help get rid of the animals. Period, end of story. If not, then tell the farmers to F.O., cuz they aren't willing to help on their end of the deal. 

I believe this is why Wyoming actually PAYS people to let hunters on their land. On their tags (At least in 2001 when I hunted up there) there is a portion of your tag that you give to the landowner after you have harvested your animal. The landowner sends this portion in to the DWR up there, and they send them money. It was only like $15 back then...but it's still an incentive to the landowner.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow! Lots of false assumptions made! Am I complaining about the elk now? In fact if the UDWR was to approve more extended late hunts like this statewide(which I'm totally in favor of) I'm sure that other landowners perceptions of the elk/deer would improve as well. To allow family members/close friends the opportunity to hunt the elk during an extended season on our private property helps satisfy me enough to be able to put up with the elk and I think it would for other landowners too. I find nothing wrong with extending that opportunity to the general public even if it's for a fee, especially when in our case the fee money will go right back into range/water improvements that help the wildlife too. 

I think we need to get back to the original posters question. There is public ground within the unit, just takes a little work to find and then having to deal with all the other hunters, which makes for a not so easy hunt.


----------

